# ampatspell



## ampatspell (Oct 30, 2003)

Hello.
I'm new to photography but anyway i wanted to post my gallery's url.

* gallery
* gallery at deviantart.com


----------



## Shubin (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm a fan of Goth music from way back: Sisters of Mercy, Joy Division, The Swans, Bahaus... and some of your pics remind me of their album art. That's my version of a compliment.

Your shots  'Way Up To The Heaven'   'Stairs'   and 'Next Step Stairs' are standouts.  

You have a very good eye, and I wish that I could see things as you do.

Your shot 'In Passing' with the snow covered post is also amazing in it's photographic depth, but it's also quite simple in subject. It makes me wonder what I like more: the simplicity, or the complexity. Thanks for making me wonder.

Your shot 'Experimental 35' seems to have a lot of post processing involved.  It appears that you've spent some time here, and I wonder why.  You 've done a good job, but some of your other pics stand out more.  Why so much time with this one?  I'm not complaining, just wondering.

I look forward to more of your stuff.  Oh yeah.  More please.


----------

